# New strings for a PSE Brute X



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok guys I'm extremely new to Bowhunting, anyway I just picked up my Brute X the other day, I've probably shot it 75-100 times. Well the rubber tubing snapped of yesterday. I put it back on and added a little super glue. Then today the whole peep came out with the tubing. Frustrating, anyway I had already been told I should get a peep that doesn't require tubing. 

So I'm looking to get a new peep sight and since I want one with out the tubing, I'm assuming I need to get aftermarket strings?? What do you suggest? I'm pretty lost here...


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

If you lived close to McCaskill, AR I would build you a set and tune your bow for you for $100 

If not ANY string maker here on AT will more than be able to get you a set if strings 100x better than the factory threads for a good price then just take it to your local shop and get them to install and tune it for you


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Check out JBK bowstrings. Just put a set on my bowmadness. Very nice strings. Bow was right in spec with no need to adjust anything. Peep does not move on this string.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

Brad at 60x, Joe at Proline, Jamie at Twisted Archer, as well as Crackers and Breathn will hook you up with a really high quality string that the manufacturers simply cannot afford to put on their bows. Pse uses America's Best Bowstrings on their Pro Series bows which are good strings but I think in-house for their main line bows. They cannot possibly build a string with meticulous detail like the builders on here in any custom color and serving you want. Getting a unique string color will definately shmake your bow *POP* with style!!!

I know that some of the builders on here give a military discount if not expedited service for our soldiers...Thank you so much for your service to our country!!!


----------



## princejj (Oct 12, 2012)

I had the very same problem with my brute x. The tube snapped I put it back on then the peep came out a few shots later. I also wanted to go with a tableless peep but the guys at cabelas told me to wait a few hindered shots to break in the string or alignment issues could be a problem. Not sure if that's true and am new to archery as well so I am waiting. In the mean time I have replaced the tube from the factory with a silicone tubing. It's supposed to be better against breakage I guess and has worked well so far. I also had the knots that hold the peep in place replaced and haven't had problems yet. The guy at cable's said he has done this for a handful of other brute x recently. Other than that have loved this bow for the price.


----------

